# Lead line pony.



## Carly Rae (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello,

Within the next couple of weeks I am going to be gelding Kevin. Then I want to carry on with some training, pretty much desensitizing and some basic things, which he is surprisingly really good with. I want to make him my walking buddy to start with, and get him out and about and seeing some new things.

Then in the future I want to train him as a lead line when I feel confident we have reached our goal.

My question is, how much weight do you think he could handle safely? He was 40 inches when I measured him a few months ago, so he may be bigger, he is around 2 and a half years old?

So I was hoping Kevin could maybe one day fill old Willow's shoes as a lead line.






This is all for the future, but Id really appreciate some suggestions





And here's some photos, the most recent is him in the saddle, which as a few months ago. He is shedding his winter coat now


----------



## Miniv (Nov 1, 2016)

He looks like he'll be PERFECT as a lead line pony! And the perfect size too. He looks like he's calm with the saddle on, which is a great start with training.

Some folks on here use a calculation of size of pony versus weight they can carry. Hopefully someone will chime in with it. We had a priceless gelding who was 34 inches and stout boned who was our daughter's first riding steed......(Also a champion cart horse). The maximum we allowed on him was 60 lbs. (not sure what that is in stones). She then graduated to a slightly larger pony....who was about 46 inches and she weighed about 80 lbs. and was her first 4-H horse.

Before putting too much weight on him, the first thing to be sure about is his growth plate in his knees. At 2 1/2 years old his knees probably haven't closed up yet.

Your vet can probably tell you how to check, if you're unsure.

Have fun with him!!!


----------



## Carly Rae (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks heaps Miniv





When the vet comes out to geld him Ill ask about the growth plates


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 1, 2016)

He looks cute in his saddle. I can't answer the exact weight question, but when I was a kid my first pony was 40 inches and she was a nice size to start out with. It's nice to hear that Kevin will be getting some "higher education" 

I hope you post pictures of his progress.

Yours are shedding and mine are getting furrier every day!


----------



## chandab (Nov 1, 2016)

The suggested maximum weight for a horse to carry is 20% of their own bodyweight. [i don't know kilograms, but... If a pony weighs 400#, then max weight for rider and tack combined is 80#.]


----------

